# Graphtec CE5000-60 & Signblazer



## brooky (Oct 5, 2009)

hi, just bought a used graphtec and installed, signblazer doesnt have a CE5000 driver, only a CE3000 driver. When i try and cut all i get is a load of random letters rather than the images on the screen? Any ideas?


----------



## brooky (Oct 5, 2009)

brooky said:


> hi, just bought a used graphtec and installed, signblazer doesnt have a CE5000 driver, only a CE3000 driver. When i try and cut all i get is a load of random letters rather than the images on the screen? Any ideas?


Found it thanks, if you ever get this problem try changing the the gp-gl to hp-gl in the command settings


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

brooky said:


> hi, just bought a used graphtec and installed, signblazer doesnt have a CE5000 driver, only a CE3000 driver. When i try and cut all i get is a load of random letters rather than the images on the screen? Any ideas?


Signblazer is a little quirky, You also have the option of a free download for Cutting Master 2 from Graphtec's site. It's a cut program plug in. It can be used with Adobe Illustrator, Corel Draw, and Inkscape (shareware) Cutting Master 2 can be downloaded here Graphtec America: Cutting Plotters, Vinyl Cutters, InkJet Printers, Wide Format Image Scanners, Data Loggers, Acquisition platforms, Electronic Testing Instruments, Craft Robo and Inkscape here Inkscape. Draw Freely.


----------



## brooky (Oct 5, 2009)

Nvr2Old said:


> Signblazer is a little quirky, You also have the option of a free download for Cutting Master 2 from Graphtec's site. It's a cut program plug in. It can be used with Adobe Illustrator, Corel Draw, and Inkscape (shareware) Cutting Master 2 can be downloaded here Graphtec America: Cutting Plotters, Vinyl Cutters, InkJet Printers, Wide Format Image Scanners, Data Loggers, Acquisition platforms, Electronic Testing Instruments, Craft Robo and Inkscape here Inkscape. Draw Freely.


thanks for that, ive been using signblazer now for about 2 years and i like it, dont really want to change until i need to, although a backup is always handy.


----------



## imperial88 (Jan 12, 2008)

Brooky,

I ran into your post about using signblazer on graphtec CE5000. I'm not sure what you changed in "command" menu on the graphtec to get it to work. Like your post says i get numbers down the side of my vinyl.

Thanks
-Zach


----------



## Tangski (Dec 6, 2017)

imperial88 said:


> Brooky,
> 
> I ran into your post about using signblazer on graphtec CE5000. I'm not sure what you changed in "command" menu on the graphtec to get it to work. Like your post says i get numbers down the side of my vinyl.
> 
> ...


Hi. ON your plotter, you can see the buttons there...when you start up, hit pause, then use the 'next' button to read the areas you can change manually on your plotter. Command will come up. Hit enter, then you can choose either the setting to either GP or HP...HP is used for aftermarket programs, like plugins for illy and coral draw etc. GP is used for its own programs. Once you choose which one you want, hit enter, then hit pause to go back to working on your plotter. Hope this helps!


----------

